# This is going to be a weird question



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

Since we all live in the GTA, I assume that you guys are no stranger to Chinese sticky rice. When you buy it at the store, it comes wrapped in banana leaves. I noticed that it's 1 layer that wraps around the rice and which the rice sticks too and they use another layer that wraps cleanly around the first.

Now they say banana leaves are very beneficial to fish. So I was wondering if that second clean layer of banana leaf can be used in my tanks? (the leaves will be rinsed off of course)

If this does work, this seems like a more practical way of obtaining banana leaves without having to order them of the internet.

What do you guys think? The only thing I can think of is I don't know if the leaves nutrition are steamed out when it is cooked. (I think they steam it to cook it)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ummm...go to a Chinese store and buy fresh banana leaves???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can buy them in chinese groceries for really cheap.


----------



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

oh, lol. I've never seen them before. I'll have to take a look. 

It makes me wonder now why people would order them off the internet cause they aren't all that cheap on the internet.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They don't know to go to a Chinese grocery.


----------



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

True! Thanks guys, I'll go check it out.

Which aisle should I check?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

aisle 6.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

not everywhere has specialty stores.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uh, as far as I know, the leaves for Chinese sticky rice are supposed to be lotus leaves, not banana leaves.


----------



## slevin (Sep 27, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Uh, as far as I know, the leaves for Chinese sticky rice are supposed to be lotus leaves, not banana leaves.


pretty sure they are banana leaves.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Banana leaves 110%


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Hm. I've seen both lotus and banana leaves used to make those delicious sticky rice bundles. The lotus leaves are round with netted veins, and the banana leaves are long and relatively narrow with parallel veins. Now that I think of it, I haven't seen the lotus leaves for a long time. At any rate, the ones I buy from the elderly ladies squatting on the sidewalks around Dundas and Spadina are made with banana leaves.

My personal opinion is that growing plants will do more for water quality than rotting leaves. There may also be a risk of pesticide residues with banana leaves. The leaves I see for sale are Indian almond, a Terminalia sp, not real almond leaves. Some people have started using the cones of European black alder to acidify water and add tannins. This plant is an invasive weed species that has made it to Ontario, so if you're botanical enough, you can collect your own. IIRC, it's Alnus glutinosus or something similar.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not too sure what Chinese restaurants you guys go to, but the ones I go to always have used Lotus leaves...

珍珠雞 are made with lotus leaves...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lo_mai_gai

粽 are usually wrapped in bamboo leaves...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zongzi

Do note that the two are distinctly different from each other


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm sure all sorts of leaves are used (with the caveat that this is Wikipedia):



> While traditional Chinese zongzi are wrapped in bamboo leaves, the leaves of lotus, maize, *banana*, canna, shell ginger or pandan leaves are sometimes used as substitutes in other countries. Each kind of leaf imparts its own unique smell and flavor to the rice.


Although, I agree with Anthony, most of the time I think I see lotus and bamboo being used.

Anyways, I'm sure you can find all sorts of dried leaves at the Chinese grocery.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, that completely depends on who made them. Chinese often choose lotus leaves over banana leaves while Vietnamese opt for the banana leaves over lotus leaves (actually is water lily leaves). Also, the contents they are wraped in also determine what type of leaves to use and for what occassion.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

well in any case, now I want steamed sticky rice. Time to head downstairs and down the street to Chinatown


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> well in any case, now I want steamed sticky rice. Time to head downstairs and down the street to Chinatown


I hate you....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nor mai gai is WIN!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I just eat em.

Come to think of it...it's probably bamboo leaves I see the most.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the ones in the stores are green or dried? Having a brain fart...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I think they are still green. Had some today wrapped in lotus leaf. I prefer the ones wrapped in bamboo leaves, even if the lotus leaf ones are supposed to be better.

As for banana leaves...maybe a shop catering to Filipino or Vietnamese may have them before a Chinese one....?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo... I didn't think you could use green. But I dunno for sure.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you mean the colour or whether it's dried or not? IIRC they are dried and still green, not fresh and green.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh I was wondering because I can only use dried (brown) IAL in the tanks. Was told not to use green. But I have no idea if that applies to banana leaves


----------

